# Who's into Cars??



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Just starting a thread to see who is all into cars. I know of a few members but I want to see who else. Right now, Mustangs and Piranha's are pretty much my main hobbies. Post em if you got em. Here is mine.....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Shaweet ride









As a fan of new and old. I would love a Dodge Viper and a 70' Olds 442 W-30 parked side by side in my drive way.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

nice car, i love mustangs as well.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

American muscle cars rules!!!!!









Riceboys are ridiculous...... *www.riceboypage.com*


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I am into cars too. I have a 2002 honda civic ex. Great gas mileage, unmatched reliability. And I can get it up to 70 mph on the high way too (if i want to)


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Stangs are awsome. They have great power and are fun to build up!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

I drive a 2002 LandRover freelander....tough and strong like my rhoms they can't go wrong...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> I am into cars too. I have a 2002 honda civic ex. Great gas mileage, unmatched reliability. And I can get it up to 70 mph on the high way too (if i want to)


 2001 civic here. Same experience. Just picked it up. 2 door coupe. I love it.

It really moves out for a 4 cyl.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

If if's and but's were candies and nutz, everyday would be Christmas and I'd be driving a Porsche like Paul Tracy's...I believe there are only 2 of those kinds in North America.

But alas, I drive a stock 1997 Ford Ranger.

I have a soft spot for American Muscle:  Corvettes, Saleens, Hemi powered Mopars, AC Cobras, etc....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

14_blast said:


> If if's and but's were candies and nutz, everyday would be Christmas and I'd be driving a Porsche like Paul Tracy's...I believe there are only 2 of those kinds in North America.
> 
> But alas, I drive a stock 1997 Ford Ranger.
> 
> I have a soft spot for American Muscle: Corvettes, Saleens, Hemi powered Mopars, AC Cobras, etc....


 I find you slightly amusing.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i drive a 83 RX-7 wewt


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

cool one of the original rotary engine cars.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i have a stock integra.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

nice car turbo. I wish has the money for a Salean (my dream car).


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

American cars suCK

I Love Imports


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i like most cars

i hate the focus, matrix and all those type of cars, i reaaaally hate hybrid cars


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> i have a stock integra.


 I've got one too.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

LaZy said:


> American cars suCK
> 
> I Love Imports


 move to japan then


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > i have a stock integra.
> ...


 Me too!! Had a 95 12 sec show and go GSR posted in front of my driveway. Also had a 300is and an Acura SLX.. but now I drive a Chevy!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a 1977 cadillac hearse , a 1983 chevy malibu,and a 1986 1/2 toyota supra

my dream car is a delorean. I will have one some day


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Im into cars, motorcycles and anything with a motor.

I got a 96 Mustang Cobra Coupe with too much to list, never ran it but it should be in the mid 11s on drag radials at 120 or so.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I am also into cars and ...harley's ..........I have a 2002 harley davidson truck and a 2003 100th anniversary Heritage Springer Two-tone silver and black...and a 1998 yamaha Banshee.....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ME!!! I'm into cars! Car A: a 1994 Trans Am GT, Auto (f*ck you auto haters) with about 25K miles on it. I am in the process of getting a 9 bolt, new tranny, and 383 with either a tubo, or a large shot of N20 ( I have long tube headers in, so I still can't decide) Either way I should be right around 700 RWHP, which should keep me in the low 10's maybe 9's with the right suspension set up. Here is a picture.








Car B: a 1985 Pontiac Parissienne, with a swapped in 400 small block, and a posi from a police cruiser. This is the car I drive every day








Also, I like all cars, as long as they are fast,I don't care where they are from.


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh we're listing all the vehicles? 89 Honda TRX250R CT Race bike. Also a 2001 Suzuki GSXR750


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I have a 1977 cadillac hearse , a 1983 chevy malibu,and a 1986 1/2 toyota supra
> 
> my dream car is a delorean. I will have one some day


 Hey man, dont forget me if you get your DeLorean. I really want to go to the FUTURE!!! Just send me a PM, I'm always ready.....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Here's mine...69 camaro 454 motor chromed out red velour interior


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I wanted to buy my dads 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T 440 six pack but he sold it before I could buy it







Mopar is my favorite for american muscle as far as imports go I'm a big fan of the VW Corrado

Mark


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> ME!!! I'm into cars! Car A: a 1994 Trans Am GT, Auto (f*ck you auto haters) with about 25K miles on it. I am in the process of getting a 9 bolt, new tranny, and 383 with either a tubo, or a large shot of N20 ( I have long tube headers in, so I still can't decide) Either way I should be right around 700 RWHP, which should keep me in the low 10's maybe 9's with the right suspension set up. Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you won't get low 10's with those rims.........


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> you won't get low 10's with those rims.........


On these rims, it has been done before, maybe not low 10's butmid to high tens. They are 17x11 inches, with 315/35/17 nitto Drag radials, the tires themselves are about 12.5 inches wide. But I more than likely will be getting slicks and skinnies before it is finished anyways.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I was trying to get a Corvair, but my dad didn't want to fix up the insides with me.
What I want now is a Pinto, so I can drive backwards and catch it on fire.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Pinto's are the shizznit. But around here, the prices on decent ones just keep climbing. If you doubt the power, look in the latest (I think) issue of Sport Compact Car, very last page, Sleeper Of The Month = Ford Pinto with a Turbocoupe motor running 13s. Now that's budget performance!

I am currently pushing an '88 TurboCoupe with minimal mods (3.73:1 ring&pinion, Kirban adjustable fuel pressure regulator- 42psi base, ported/gutted upper intake manifold, ported lower intake manifold, big front mount intercooler with a CO2 sprayer I fabbed, home-built cold air intake, home-built extra injector set-up, 3" downpipe thru 3" high-flow cat y-piped into dual 2.5" tails, and besides the home-built short shifter, I think that about does it for now... BUT there's a whole lot more sitting in the garage waiting to go on- t61, 65mm throttle body, etc.etc....) , and I have a nice 85 Merkur XR4Ti in the works.

Everyone should know by now what Sarah's driving these days, so I won't post pix on that one- there's already plenty of good ones in our gallery.

BTW Nice rides yall

--n8


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > American cars suCK
> ...


 sorry they do!! imports RULE!! fastest goes to BMW! ya dont hear bout domestics


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pick up the new MotorTrend and read about this beauty. The new re-issued FordGT.

Only in my dreams


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Pick up the new MotorTrend and read about this beauty. The new re-issued FordGT.
> 
> Only in my dreams


 thats a sweet ride...


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I got a 383 1974 Corvette and a 1966 Plymouth Barracuda on the bottle.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Here are a couple pics of my 2001 Mustang Bullitt #0217.. Shes a sweet ride.
Ryan..


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Here' another shot..


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

My vette.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

My barracuda.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what happen to the wrx?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> what happen to the wrx?


 Sold it, I'm dealing only with smog exempt cars now.







Plus my WRX wouldn't be able to pull single digits.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Anstey,

Please respond to this as soon as possible. I have to know more about your Bullitt. First of all, do you still have it??? Second, are you 100% sure... I mean "100%, nuts-on" sure that you wrote the production number correctly?? It had the Holographic ID Badge on the drivers side strut tower and everything??

The reason I ask is this. One of 3 things is happening.... 
1. You mis-typed the Production Number in your post, 
2. You have a bullitt clone-Which is cool, but it's not a real Bullitt, or 
3. You or one of my Best friends got fucked.

My Friend has Bullitt0217

.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's on of my favorite cars, a VW Corrado. It's not the fastest by anymeans but can be made to be quite fast. It has it's lil quirks and problems, it's one of those cars that you truely have to love to own.

Mark


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is 0217 Again at the Motive Gear NMRA race in Joilet, IL this summer.

Nice VW by the way... That is one of the very few of them that I like


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

nice corrado Ive always liked those vws. Not many small cars like that with a supercharged 6 cylinder engine.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

akio525 said:


> nice corrado Ive always liked those vws. Not many small cars like that with a supercharged 6 cylinder engine.


 the slc model (with the vr6 6 cylinder engine) is normally aspirated. The supercharged model you are thinking of is a g60 which is a 1.8 litre 8v engine that has a g-ladder supercharger









Mark


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i want to replace my cams and pulley for my 318


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i want to replace my cams and pulley for my 318


 318 is a GREAT engine, it's a shame they replaced it with the new 4.7


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

heard the HO (high output) isnt bad

i love my 318, except that i cant spin my tires (AWD)


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

TonyTurbo29,
Sorry bout that buddy I missed typed the product numbe. Its not 0217, its 0271 I must of hit the wrong button or something. Didn't mean to get yopu worried, it was a simple mistake. Nice car by the way. Is it Stock?
Ryan


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

74ray said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > what happen to the wrx?
> ...


 Sure you can! You just need to spend a little more money haha. There are ways to pass dyno without making your car stock again.... Anyhow, still loving the ray but the cuda... i'm not too fond of. I took me out a wrx the other night


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

anstey said:


> Sorry bout that buddy I missed typed the product numbe. Its not 0217, its 0271 I must of hit the wrong button or something. Didn't mean to get yopu worried, it was a simple mistake. Nice car by the way. Is it Stock?
> Ryan


 No biggie I was just real curious. You picutres look like they are from So Cal and that is where this car came from. I was just wondering if you were the original owner as he has a few questions about it.

It's all stock as of now minus the Steeda Tri-Ax Shifter and a set of 3.73's. He is planning on a Supercharger in the spring.


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

95 Z28







Some Boltons


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

What do you have for bolt ons?


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

Nothing major, the only major thing I have are long tubes, maf, K&n, Flow master exhaust,etc. I was going to put in a high stall and CC 306 cam RR etc, but I bought a Six Speed conversion I have an A4. I will be doing the conversion soon with a 75 to 100 shot.


----------

